# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  جایزه میلیونی برای قبولی

## amir.t34

سلام
دوستان.... یک رتبه برتر تجربی و ریاضی نیازمندم برای کمک درسی و برنامه ریزی که 24 ساعت کمک کنه و حرفه ای باشه
اگه کمک کنه رتبه زیر 5کا طرف بیاره و جواب بگیره 
50 میلیون پاداش دریافت میکنه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saman123

من چن نفر ميشناسم ميتونن به دوستت کمک کنن

----------


## saman123

اگه مايل هستي پيام بده

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> دوستان.... یک رتبه برتر تجربی و ریاضی نیازمندم برای کمک درسی و برنامه ریزی که 24 ساعت کمک کنه و حرفه ای باشه
> اگه کمک کنه رتبه زیر 5کا طرف بیاره و جواب بگیره 
> 50 میلیون پاداش دریافت میکنه


فکر کردم الان میگی رتبه تک رقمی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> دوستان.... یک رتبه برتر تجربی و ریاضی نیازمندم برای کمک درسی و برنامه ریزی که 24 ساعت کمک کنه و حرفه ای باشه
> اگه کمک کنه رتبه زیر 5کا طرف بیاره و جواب بگیره 
> 50 میلیون پاداش دریافت میکنه




خخخخ یا طرف خیلی اسکوله یا سرکاریه  :Yahoo (4):  
5 کا خیلی بده که بشینه بخونه کلاس بره میرسه راحت

----------


## hamed70t

> فکر کردم الان میگی رتبه تک رقمی


جون میده حضوری باشه طرف ؛ بکنیش تو یه قوطی فقط غذا بهش بدی و آب ، بقیش فقط درس بخونه  :Yahoo (4): 
50 میلیون ارزششو داره بکشیش ولی دکترش کنی تازه میگه زیر 5k

----------


## hamed70t

> خخخخ یا طرف خیلی اسکوله یا سرکاریه  
> 5 کا خیلی بده که بشینه بخونه کلاس بره میرسه راحت


مفره هست دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  واسه بین الملل میخواد

----------


## ali.asghar

*خدا شانس بده 
ما زیر 5/000 میشیم فقط فحش نصیبمون میشه  اینا در ارزوی زیر 5/000اونم با 50/000/000*

----------


## BARONI

قضاوت نکنید!
نمیتونید کمک کنید پس سکوت کنید 
ممنون

----------


## WickedSick

هان؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed70t

> قضاوت نکنید!
> نمیتونید کمک کنید پس سکوت کنید 
> ممنون


دوست عزیز قضاوت نمیکنیم شوخی میکنیم سخت نگیر

----------


## fisae

> سلام
> دوستان.... یک رتبه برتر تجربی و ریاضی نیازمندم برای کمک درسی و برنامه ریزی که 24 ساعت کمک کنه و حرفه ای باشه
> اگه کمک کنه رتبه زیر 5کا طرف بیاره و جواب بگیره 
> 50 میلیون پاداش دریافت میکنه


من قید قبولی خودمو میزنم، هرچی تو توانمه برا این دوست عزیزمون میزارم ۵۰ تومنو بگیرم، والا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_به صورت مختصر مفید بخوام بگم درحد خیلی کم بخونه فشارم نیاره زمین شناسی رو روزی 2 ساعت تو برنامش داشته باشه قطعا زمینو بالایه 70 میزنه رتبشم زیر 5هزار میکنه باقیدرصداشم 30 درصد باشه حله_

----------


## Ellie.79

جیزوززز  :Yahoo (21): 

کنکور با مردم چه کرده است .  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## fisae

> جیزوززز 
> 
> کنکور با مردم چه کرده است .


 :Yahoo (20):   من واقعا اینو میخوامش، ۵۰ میلیون، از همین الان دارم براش نقشه میکشم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tiina

حتما طرف یه چیزی از خودش میدونسته ک گفته پنجاه میلیون میدم..در هر صورت یه دپارتمان مشاوره هست کارش خوبه (خودم پیشش نرفتم و دقیقا نمیدونم چجوریه ولی فقط میدونم باتوجه به ویژگی های طرف بهش مشاور پیشنهاد میدن) اگر خواستی خصوصی پیام بده شمارشو بدم

----------


## amir.t34

> من چن نفر ميشناسم ميتونن به دوستت کمک کنن


رتبه برتر ریاضی میخوام

----------


## amir.t34

اگه کمک کنه زیر هزار بیاره
یه چک به ارزش 200 میل میده
زیر پنج هزار همون 50 میل

----------


## amir.t34

> من واقعا اینو میخوامش، ۵۰ میلیون، از همین الان دارم براش نقشه میکشم


داداش رتبه و این چیزاتو بگو بهم

----------


## WallE06

هولی شت

----------


## saman123

> رتبه برتر ریاضی میخوام


خب اونم ميشناسم نگفتم خودم که من خودم به اندازه ي کافي کار دارم

----------


## nafas78

خانواده منم حاضرن پنجاه میلیون بدن دارو سراسری هر شهری رو بیارم حدودا رتبه دوهزارو خورده ای  ولی کل پولو بعد اومد نتایج میدیم یعنی طرف کارش تضمینی باشه هر دفترخونه ای هم که بگه ميایم مینویسیم امضا میکنیم بعد اومدن نتایج اگه قبول شدم حتما این پولو بهش میدیم

----------


## YasharUR

واقعا در این حد ساده لوح هستین ک نمیفهمین ایستگاهتون کرده؟!
انجمن هم که بی صاحاب یه مدیر یه ناظر یه ناظم هیچی نیست سر این یاوه گویی ها

----------


## nafas78

نمیدونم اون آقا دروغ گفتن یا راست ولی من جدی گفتم خودمم پایم قويه هفت سال تیزهوشان درس خوندم با معدل نوزده.میتونم روزی دوازه ساعتم مطالعه داشته باشم.رتبه برتر یا اگه کسی بود که کارش تضمینی بود بگه

----------


## invinciblegirl

> نمیدونم اون آقا دروغ گفتن یا راست ولی من جدی گفتم خودمم پایم قويه هفت سال تیزهوشان درس خوندم با معدل نوزده.میتونم روزی دوازه ساعتم مطالعه داشته باشم.رتبه برتر یا اگه کسی بود که کارش تضمینی بود بگه


پایه ت قویه تیزهوشانم بودی روزی دوازده ساعتم میخونی دیگه مشاور میخوای چیکار دقیقا؟!

----------


## nafas78

> پایه ت قویه تیزهوشانم بودی روزی دوازده ساعتم میخونی دیگه مشاور میخوای چیکار دقیقا؟!


اکثر دوستاي منم همین وضعیتو دارن.کنکور الان خیلیی سخت تر و پیچیده تر از اونه که هر کی زیاد بخونه حتما قبول بشه.نکات زیادی رو باید بلد باشی که تو کنکور مثلا میانگین هفتاد بزنی.همون طور که کنکور امسالم نشون داد به جز اونايي که نخبه های ذاتی بودن کسایی رتبه برتر شدن که کلی کلاس کنکور شرکت کردن و مشاورای تاپی داشتن

----------


## amir.t34

> واقعا در این حد ساده لوح هستین ک نمیفهمین ایستگاهتون کرده؟!
> انجمن هم که بی صاحاب یه مدیر یه ناظر یه ناظم هیچی نیست سر این یاوه گویی ها


؟؟
دروغم کجا بود
خیلی ها حاضرن این مقدار پول بدن
نمیشه که بری دانشگاه کسیو پیدا کنی!
معدب باش

----------


## amir.t34

> خانواده منم حاضرن پنجاه میلیون بدن دارو سراسری هر شهری رو بیارم حدودا رتبه دوهزارو خورده ای  ولی کل پولو بعد اومد نتایج میدیم یعنی طرف کارش تضمینی باشه هر دفترخونه ای هم که بگه ميایم مینویسیم امضا میکنیم بعد اومدن نتایج اگه قبول شدم حتما این پولو بهش میدیم


ببین دقیقا همینطوره.یکی باید باشه این راهو رفته باشه. خیلی خیلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه
اما به قول شما بعد قبولی بهش بدی پاداشش رو

----------


## amir.t34

> جون میده حضوری باشه طرف ؛ بکنیش تو یه قوطی فقط غذا بهش بدی و آب ، بقیش فقط درس بخونه 
> 50 میلیون ارزششو داره بکشیش ولی دکترش کنی تازه میگه زیر 5k


با قوطی و اینا نه
یه چیز حرفه ای باشه. فکر کنم حداقل دو نفر نیاز داره این کار

----------


## invinciblegirl

> اکثر دوستاي منم همین وضعیتو دارن.کنکور الان خیلیی سخت تر و پیچیده تر از اونه که هر کی زیاد بخونه حتما قبول بشه.نکات زیادی رو باید بلد باشی که تو کنکور مثلا میانگین هفتاد بزنی.همون طور که کنکور امسالم نشون داد به جز اونايي که نخبه های ذاتی بودن کسایی رتبه برتر شدن که کلی کلاس کنکور شرکت کردن و مشاورای تاپی داشتن


عزیزم الآن شما داری شکوفه میکنی تو روحیه ی ما 
من نخبه ذاتی نیستم کلاس کنکورم نمیرم مشاورم ندارم پس هیچی نمیشم؟
شما گفتی دارو میخوای رتبه سه رقمی و دو رقمی و تک رقمی نخواستی که من با اون اوصاف گفتم

----------


## amir.t34

> عزیزم الآن شما داری شکوفه میکنی تو روحیه ی ما 
> من نخبه ذاتی نیستم کلاس کنکورم نمیرم مشاورم ندارم پس هیچی نمیشم؟
> شما گفتی دارو میخوای رتبه سه رقمی و دو رقمی و تک رقمی نخواستی که من با اون اوصاف گفتم


میشه بدون اینام رتبه شد
بعضیا راحت تر میخوان برسن
اما معمولا یه کلاس کنکور رو همه میرن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## invinciblegirl

> میشه بدون اینام رتبه شد
> بعضیا راحت تر میخوان برسن
> اما معمولا یه کلاس کنکور رو همه میرن


"همه" انقدر بیکار نیستن کلاس کنکور برن اونایی که موفق شدن اگه لازم داشتن رفتن اگه مثل بقیه بودن که دیگه موفق نمیشدن
الآن دوستای من کلاس کنکور رفتن چی شدن؟ رشته ی معمولی دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی
من و شما حرف همو هضم نمیکنیم بیخیال

----------


## amir.t34

> "همه" انقدر بیکار نیستن کلاس کنکور برن اونایی که موفق شدن اگه لازم داشتن رفتن اگه مثل بقیه بودن که دیگه موفق نمیشدن
> الآن دوستای من کلاس کنکور رفتن چی شدن؟ رشته ی معمولی دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی
> من و شما حرف همو هضم نمیکنیم بیخیال


دیدم از اون کلاس کنکور های دوزاری. 
دیگه طرف اونقدر میدونه یه رتبه برتر چه منفعتی داره واسش که همچین پیشنهادی گزاشته :Yahoo (27):

----------


## nafas78

دوست عزيز من نگفتم هر کی کلاس کنکور نره یا مشاور نداشته باشه هيچي قبول نمیشه.خودت میتونی بری سایت قلم چی یا کسایی که رتبه برتر شدن ازشون بپرسی.من گفتم اکثرا نگفتم همه.تحقیق کن خودت میبینی اکثر اونايي که رتبه شدن کسایین که میلیونی واسه مدرسه های غیرانتفاعی یا کلاسای کنکور هزینه کردن

----------


## sina_u

میتونه معلم سرخونه بگیره از دانشجو های خوب سال آخری.
درسهای مختلف هفته ای دو روز بهش درس بدن تا از پایه درسو براش موشکافی کنن و تست حل کنه و مشکلاتشو جلسه بعد  بپرسه.
وقتش هم برای رفتن به کلاس و  غیره تلف نمیشه.
به مرور که راه افتاد هفته ای یک جلسه برای رفع اشکال.
اینکار برای افرادی که خودشون نمیتونن مفاهیم درسو بیرون بکشن  میتونه خوب باشه.
اینطوری یه جورایی مجبور میشه درس بخونه چون تحت نظارت هست.

----------


## amir.t34

> میتونه معلم سرخونه بگیره از دانشجو های خوب سال آخری.
> درسهای مختلف هفته ای دو روز بهش درس بدن تا از پایه درسو براش موشکافی کنن و تست حل کنه و مشکلاتشو جلسه بعد  بپرسه.
> وقتش هم برای رفتن به کلاس و  غیره تلف نمیشه.
> به مرور که راه افتاد هفته ای یک جلسه برای رفع اشکال.
> اینکار برای افرادی که خودشون نمیتونن مفاهیم درسو بیرون بکشن  میتونه خوب باشه.
> اینطوری یه جورایی مجبور میشه درس بخونه چون تحت نظارت هست.


مرسی
فکر خوبیه

----------


## BRUH

> میتونه معلم سرخونه بگیره از دانشجو های خوب سال آخری.
> درسهای مختلف هفته ای دو روز بهش درس بدن تا از پایه درسو براش موشکافی کنن و تست حل کنه و مشکلاتشو جلسه بعد  بپرسه.
> وقتش هم برای رفتن به کلاس و  غیره تلف نمیشه.
> به مرور که راه افتاد هفته ای یک جلسه برای رفع اشکال.
> اینکار برای افرادی که خودشون نمیتونن مفاهیم درسو بیرون بکشن  میتونه خوب باشه.
> اینطوری یه جورایی مجبور میشه درس بخونه چون تحت نظارت هست.


یا حضرت اینا چین دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 

بابا درست با برنامه درس بخونین تلاش منظم روحیه قوی جا نزدن و کنترل کردن خودتون سر آزمون = قبولی با رتبه مد نظر  :Yahoo (21): 

کنکورم هیچ چیز پیچیده ای نداره

----------


## nafas78

> "همه" انقدر بیکار نیستن کلاس کنکور برن اونایی که موفق شدن اگه لازم داشتن رفتن اگه مثل بقیه بودن که دیگه موفق نمیشدن
> الآن دوستای من کلاس کنکور رفتن چی شدن؟ رشته ی معمولی دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی
> من و شما حرف همو هضم نمیکنیم بیخیال


لزوما کلاس کنکور تضمین کننده موفقیت شما نیست.خودتونم باید کلی درس بخونین و تلاش بکنین و زحمت بکشین

----------


## nafas78

ما هرساله کلی پشت کنکور داریم که فکر میکنن اگه از صبح تا شب فقط درس بخونن حتما تو کنکور موفق میشن از جمله خود من که دو بار کنکور دادمو اگه کلاس رفته بودم یا يه مشاور خیلیی عالی داشتم که يه سری نکات ریز یا تکنیکایی رو بهم یاد میدادن که تو زمانم تو کنکور صرفه جویی میشد فقط هر درسو ده بیس درصد بیشتر زده بودم الان رشته ای که میخواستمو راحت قبول میشدم

----------


## hamed70t

> با قوطی و اینا نه
> یه چیز حرفه ای باشه. فکر کنم حداقل دو نفر نیاز داره این کار


قوطی = سخت گیری برای درس خوندن ؛ بهترین روش هم استفاده از ظرفیت خود خانواده ی دانش اموزه ، اگه کسی واقعا درست و حسابی و با برنامه بخونه حتما موفق میشه

----------


## Panizz

> میتونه معلم سرخونه بگیره از دانشجو های خوب سال آخری.
> درسهای مختلف هفته ای دو روز بهش درس بدن تا از پایه درسو براش موشکافی کنن و تست حل کنه و مشکلاتشو جلسه بعد  بپرسه.
> وقتش هم برای رفتن به کلاس و  غیره تلف نمیشه.
> به مرور که راه افتاد هفته ای یک جلسه برای رفع اشکال.
> اینکار برای افرادی که خودشون نمیتونن مفاهیم درسو بیرون بکشن  میتونه خوب باشه.
> اینطوری یه جورایی مجبور میشه درس بخونه چون تحت نظارت هست.


گیرم این راه جواب داد طرفم قبول شد رفت 
درس های دانشگاه به مراتب سنگین تر از خود کنکوره خب.ایشون تا پایان تحصیل باید کسی کنارشون باشه که مطالبو بکشه بیرون؟! ایشون خودش باید این راه هارو یاد بگیرن و استفاده کنن به جای اینکه کسی لقمه آماده بزاره تو دهنشون.نظر منه البته شاید خیلیا با این روش شما نتیجه گرفته باشن و در دروس دانشگاهیم مشکلی نداشته باشن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sina_u

> یا حضرت اینا چین دیگه 
> بابا درست با برنامه درس بخونین تلاش منظم روحیه قوی جا نزدن و کنترل کردن خودتون سر آزمون = قبولی با رتبه مد نظر 
> کنکورم هیچ چیز پیچیده ای نداره


بعضی افراد در مباحث پایه ای درسها مشکل دارن. برای همین نمیتونن به تنهایی مفاهیم درسو بیرون بکشن و بیشتر مواقع به این دلیل بیخیال تلاش بیشتر میشن و از  خوندن دست می کشن.
اگه کسی باشه که روش برخورد با مسئله را بهشون یاد بده یعنی یاد بده چطور ماهی بگیرن نه اینکه براشون ماهی بگیره میتونن پیشرفت کنن.
و  چون به طور مرتب بهشون تکلیف میدن و نظارت میکنن وادار هم میشن بخونن. 
به هر حال اگه شرایط خوبی داشت که حاضر نبود اینقدر خرج کنه معلومه به شکل معمولی نمیتونه نتیجه بگیره.

----------


## amir.t34

طرف رتبش 60 هزار کشور
30 هزار منطقس
کارنامشو دیدم. اختصاصی هاش بدک نبود. زیست رو 34 زده بود
ریاضی 25

----------


## sina_u

> گیرم این راه جواب داد طرفم قبول شد رفت 
> درس های دانشگاه به مراتب سنگین تر از خود کنکوره خب.ایشون تا پایان تحصیل باید کسی کنارشون باشه که مطالبو بکشه بیرون؟! ایشون خودش باید این راه هارو یاد بگیرن و استفاده کنن به جای اینکه کسی لقمه آماده بزاره تو دهنشون.نظر منه البته شاید خیلیا با این روش شما نتیجه گرفته باشن و در دروس دانشگاهیم مشکلی نداشته باشن


این افراد از پایه اشتباه مطالعه کردن. منم نمیگم لقمه آماده بده.
معلم به این شکل میتونه روش درست برخورد با مسئله و درست درس خوندنو بهشون یاد بده و با شرایط مختص اون فرد باهاش کار کنه.
پست بالایی توضیح بیشتری دادم.

----------


## amir.t34

کسی که بتونه پیشرفت بده کسیو.... نایابه...کاملا مسلط باید باشه :Yahoo (27): 
معمولا رتبه های زیر 500 فقط میتونن
زیادم نگذشته باشه از قبولیش....
که درسا یادش باشه

----------


## sina_u

> کسی که بتونه پیشرفت بده کسیو.... نایابه...کاملا مسلط باید باشه
> معمولا رتبه های زیر 500 فقط میتونن
> زیادم نگذشته باشه از قبولیش....
> که درسا یادش باشه


اینطور فکر نکن. 
دانشجویان خوبی که مثلا تو فیزیک محض یا ریاضی محض درس میخونن ریاضیات دبیرستان براشون ساده هست.
رتبه کنکور به تنهایی ملاک باسواد بودن نیست مخصوصا اینها در  رشته خودشون خوب هستن ولی ممکنه تو درس دیگه خوب نباشن و در کنکور رتبه عالی نیاورده باشن.

----------


## ion

> کسی که بتونه پیشرفت بده کسیو.... نایابه...کاملا مسلط باید باشه
> معمولا رتبه های زیر 500 فقط میتونن
> زیادم نگذشته باشه از قبولیش....
> که درسا یادش باشه


 :Yahoo (4):  پیشنهاد وسوسه انگیزیه حالا اگ من بخوام کمک کنم چجوری باید باهاش در ارتباط باشم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir.t34

> پیشنهاد وسوسه انگیزیه حالا اگ من بخوام کمک کنم چجوری باید باهاش در ارتباط باشم


در حد بنز هستش سطح علمیت؟
24 ساعته هم در اختیارش باید باشی
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ion

> در حد بنز هستش سطح علمیت؟
> 24 ساعته هم در اختیارش باید باشی


 :Yahoo (4):  خوب نشد من قراره رتبه زیر ۵۰۰۰ کنم دیگ بقیش با منه :Yahoo (4): 
چه همیشه باشم چ هیچوقت نباشم

----------


## sina_u

> در حد بنز هستش سطح علمیت؟
> 24 ساعته هم در اختیارش باید باشی


اینطوری که میگی شب هم باید کنار تختخوابش براش لالایی بخونه
7ساعت خواب و 2 ساعت غذا و 1 ساعت ..  
14 ساعت میمونه
10 ساعت هم بخونه از این 14 ساعت خوبه
24 ساعت یکیو استخدام کنی چی بشه

----------


## Dr_ali.omp

سلام من میتونم کمکتون کنم...اگ ک هنوز مشاور پیدا نکردین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Y.3.R

> اگه کمک کنه زیر هزار بیاره
> یه چک به ارزش 200 میل میده
> زیر پنج هزار همون 50 میل


من رتبه 3000 تو ریاضی در شرایطی آوردم ک یکسال  و نیم هیچی نخونده بودم!رتبه آوردن تو ریاضی ک عین آب خوردنه و اگ من میخوندم مطمعننا دو رقمی میشدم.اگ دوس داشتین پ خ کنین

----------


## _Senoritta_

_مرفهان بی درد_

----------

